# RIP my dearest Marley



## MrGSD (Dec 7, 2018)

Marley

You brought an insurmountable amount of joy and happiness into my life during our short time together. Knowing you have crossed the Rainbow Bridge, I hope you are able to run to your hearts content as you did while you were here with me. You will forever be in my thoughts because you filled a void instead of leaving a hole when you passed.

Your remains will be placed next to your 2 step sisters as you join them standing guard for eternity, overlooking your home and property. 

Goodbye my sweet and precious love...you will be greatly missed, and will never be forgotten.


April 7 2018---January 26 2019


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

So tragic. I am so sorry for you and all who loved her. 



Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

So sorry for your loss....our Cody left us in October....I know the pain you're feeling right now......RIP Marley


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Marley. from your posts you gave her a wonderful life and the best chance you could. She will always be your angel by your side. Rest in peace Marley, your job of being by your family's side and bringing joy is well done. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

No words. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, rest in peace Marley.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

I am so sorry to read this...so very sorry for your loss. There are never words that can make anything better....but hopefully you'll find some small comfort in knowing that so many others understand and feel with you. Dream sweet, Marley.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

*
I'm so very sorry about Marley's passing. May you find some comfort in knowing that you gave Marley the best chance possible.

I lost my Becca on 8-31-18, so I can understand how hard it must be for you right now. Our pets are family and it many cases they are our best family member.*


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heart breaking. :-(


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. Hugs to you!


----------



## MrGSD (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you everyone. Your replies are sincerely appreciated. It's still pretty rough going and it's going to take me another day or so to regain my composure. This tragedy ripped my insides apart. I knew the risk of her passing was a possibility, but didn't expect it to happen especially after her great post op recovery. I will return...


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

My most sincere condolences to you and yours, Sir.


----------



## Richard Smek (Dec 22, 2018)

Having gone through this in the past month ourselves - my sincerest and deepest condolences. Marley was a beautiful dog and I can only imagine how how difficult this must be. Stay strong...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry. I read everything you went through with her and I was hoping for a good outcome. Losing a beloved pet is one of the hardest things we ever go through.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

**** it! Who's cutting onions in here?!


----------



## MrGSD (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you everyone...


----------

